# Since I don't have a tortoise yet...



## Chewbecca (Jun 18, 2009)

I figured I'd share some shots of my other animals. 

This is Crackity Jones, my first Crested Gecko, and I just got him at the end of March.






I don't know if he was sleeping here, or really upset that I just misted him.






And here he was as just a tiny, tiny gecko. He had just gotten done eat.
If this picture doesn't make you melt, then you have NO heart.






This is my Chahoua, Pablo Honey. This was one of his first days with us and he weighed 5 grams. He's now 13.5 grams, and we've only had him for two months!





Bug night is serious business in our house for Pablo. He takes his bugs seriously.





And here is his most recent picture.






***MORE***


----------



## bettinge (Jun 18, 2009)

Very nice, Thanks!


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 18, 2009)

This is Svetlana, my gargoyle gecko:












The rest are all crested geckos.

Hunky Dory (my eeeevvvviiiiillll crestie):
Doesn't he just LOOK like he's plotting my death for when the lights go out?






Ummagumma, probably my "prettiest" crestie:










Meddle, my shy gecko:






Eli Chimbley, my smallest gecko:






I may post pics of my leopard geckos later. They're more my husband's thing.
This is, Ella, my dog.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jun 18, 2009)

I LOVE all your geckos! I've always wanted a crestie, or perhaps a satanic!! One of these days... 
I have 4 Leo's and just love them, they are so dang cute, tons of personality too!
Ella looks like a lot of fun, mischievous eyes for sure.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 18, 2009)

Clementine_3 said:


> I LOVE all your geckos! I've always wanted a crestie, or perhaps a satanic!! One of these days...
> I have 4 Leo's and just love them, they are so dang cute, tons of personality too!
> Ella looks like a lot of fun, mischievous eyes for sure.




Thank you!!!

Leos are great...until they ovulate. hahahaha. Mine like to go on hunger strikes when ovulating unless they are indeed gravid.
Then they eat like pigs!

I tell EVERYONE who wishes to get a Rhacodactylus gecko of sorts that you have NOT exeperienced a gecko until you've owned a Chahoua (chewie).
Pablo is the best gecko, EVER. He's a GREAT representative of a chahoua.
He's a lovebug, takes his bugs seriously, and is adorable.

I highly recommend a chewie. SO easy to care for, are velvety soft, and just a lot of fun to own.


----------



## nickpanzee (Jun 18, 2009)

Your Geckos and your pup are really cool! 

Did you take these photos? They are beautiful!

Nick


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 19, 2009)

nickpanzee said:


> Your Geckos and your pup are really cool!
> 
> Did you take these photos? They are beautiful!
> 
> Nick




Thank you!
Yes, I take all of my photos.


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2009)

Really really nice!
You have a lot of reptiles, they look super adorable .
I just love the pic with Crackity Jones when he was younger, sooo cute, he look very happy. 
I love Ella's pic, she is so beautiful!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 20, 2009)

Isa said:


> Really really nice!
> You have a lot of reptiles, they look super adorable .
> I just love the pic with Crackity Jones when he was younger, sooo cute, he look very happy.
> I love Ella's pic, she is so beautiful!
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!

Well, I am biased, so I will say that all of my reptiles ARE adorable.

Crackity Jones is a character. He squeaks at me when he's sleeping and I have to wake him up to clean his cage. He's so cute!
So far, none have bitten me.
Pablo can get excited on bug night, and since I do NOT touch the bugs, my husband handles them. Well, lately, if Pablo sees the bugs before we have them out of the container and into a cup for him, he'll get over-excited and bite my husband. Also, I think he'll smell the bugs on my husband's fingers and he's bitten him then as well.
It's GOT to be the bugs, though, because Pablo has never ever tried to bite me, and he's a chewie and they're known for being total lovers.
He just LOVES his bugs.
But even when he bites, he doesn't draw blood. And my husband says it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Isa (Jun 20, 2009)

Hermy does that to, everytime he sees my finger, he tries to bite it because he thinks I have food for him . I think it is so cute.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome pics and yes I have always wanted a gecko I think they look neat


----------



## terryo (Jun 20, 2009)

They are all so precious and makes me wish I had one......but I really want your camera....the pictures are one better than the other.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing pictures!! I love all your babies 
I have 2 leopard geckos and I've always wanted a crestie!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, I have to say that those are AMAZING pictures!!! All the geckos look great, and of course, Ella too!!!

_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Shih tzu (Suki)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Chewbecca (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys!!!!


----------

